#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  Driving from Huay Kon to Luang Prubang Route 4B

## falangsabai

We want to drive from Huay Kon/Nguen to Luang Prubang. In looking at a newer  road map it looks like there is a new road *ROUTE 4B* that goes directly to Luang Prubang. You do not need to go via Sayanbury as before.

Has anyone actualy driven this route recently?
-Is the road paved and in good condition?
-Is it mountainous?
-Is it safe?
-Gas stations?
-Border crossing at Huay Kon: Can go in and out of Laos, can I get VOA there.
-What is the distance?

Previously we had planned to enter at Tha Li Loei, but want to drive as little distance as possible in Laos. Any first hand experience would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## mikem

Can get VOA at Huey Khon.
That road is graded dirt. Probably not good if its raining.
There is also a crossing at Uttaradit.

----------


## falangsabai

Thanks for the update.

----------

